

5 open source alternatives to Google Docs - FOSSSquirrel
http://opensource.com/business/15/7/five-open-source-alternatives-google-docs

======
espressodude
Interesting. I've never tried any one of these. I'm a solid Google Docs user.

Is anyone here using one of these tools regularly?

